# Lounge > Home and Garden >  DIY Outdoor Trimlights

## mr2mike

Lot of people have been asking how I did the DIY version of the trimlights and costs, etc. 
Here is the how-to below with sources for materials and the total cost after I returned excess wire spools, etc.
$664 including shipping.

A number of hurdles to get over but overall I am happy with how it all looks. I will add pics to this original thread as I find them. 
I originally wanted to do channel like the picture here but realized after closer inspection the existing fascia was not square at all leaving a ton of obvious workmanship issues that I couldn't control.

Thanks to 
@gretz
 for offering his sources to bend the J-Channel for me if I went this route.



My old fascia with the new channel below it. Much better plan on the anchoring, less bends and labor and chance of cracking the already painted J channel.


Another pic of backside showing how tight it is to majority of the existing fascia board.


*DECIDE WHAT LED SPACING YOU LIKE*
*https://www.trimlight.com/spacing-options*
Extensive reading led me to use 8” spacing. Gemstone uses approx. this spacing. But you can order in various spacings from the LED suppliers.

*TOOLS NEEDED*
Stepper drill bit for drilling holes in channel
Measuring tape
Drill press.
Hole Jig made from 1x4 and 2x4 base, 12mm dowling, 2 screws to attach wood together, quick grips to hold correct spacing on drill press.
Drill
Tiny drillbit for pilot holes when mounting channel
Drill with Robertson bit for mounting channel
Bungee cords to help hold channel while mounting
Extension Ladder or two with safety arms for stability

*PROCESS*
Test fit the J channel, decide on anchor point and placement to hide wires, direction of LEDs, etc. with existing fascia setup.
Build a jig for the hole placement and start drilling. 
My starting hole on each channel is 4” from the edge so that when the next channel is butt up to it, it will equal 8”.
Drilled all the starting holes at 4” first
Reset the job to 8” centers off that first hole and drilled the rest of each channel.





Jig setup for hole drilling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CA6AC5xiRk

Setting up for install 
Plan out your starting point. Actually plan out the whole route and segments.
I started at the furthest corner from my power and data cable source to start mounting.
Worked from corner to the end of led string which was along the side of the house.
Counted out the LED’s for the channels moving towards the end along the side of the house and kept cuts to the far end at the back out of sight.
Then started on the other side of the corner piece working along the front of house towards the power source and Data signal source.
- Note, power can be brought in at any point on the string. Data signal has to be from beginning of the led segment.

Built corner piece. Using these instructional videos on bends, etc.
https://www.trimlight.com/installvideos


I soldered in power injection to last 100 pixels which was the very end of the line of LEDs.
Power injection was also placed in the middle of the string too (Led 100) as per my Power Injection calculations. See below for Calcs and information.

*LED PIXEL LIGHTS*

*Ray Wu Store*
https://he.aliexpress.com/store/7017...ad_203195030.0

8” Spacing is what I ordered/used.
*8in(20cm) spacing 100pcs/set square regulated type DC12V*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...668927707%21sh


4” Spacing if you like that look
*4 inches(10cm)100pcs/set DC12V square 12mm WS2811 RGB led pixel node*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...799834134%21sh


*IF YOU WANT EXACTLY GEMSTONE STYLE LEDs USE THESE*
*Paul Zhang’ Store AliExpress.*
[email protected]

*12V 30mm RGBW 50 Pixel Outdoor LED Permanent Track 20 cm spacing (8”).*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...28906424%21rec

*12V 30mm RGBW 50 Pixel Outdoor LED Permanent Track 10 cm spacing (4”).*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...14455727%21rec



*POWER INJECTION*

Power Injection Explained
http://spikerlights.com/pwrinjection.aspx

Power Injection Calc
http://spikerlights.com/calcpower.aspx

Wire Rolls to purchase
https://www.princessauto.com/en/prim...10-045-025-005


Additional information
https://electricfiredesign.com/2022/...le-led-strips/
https://www.cerrowire.com/products/r...pacity-charts/



*J CHANNEL*

Purchased locally – best price I found.
https://www.metalworkscanada.com/

Catalog of sizing
https://www.metalworkscanada.com/wp-...-catalogue.pdf
X = 1.00” worked best for me.

Jig setup for hole drilling – reposted link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CA6AC5xiRk

Drill bit for sheet metal holes
https://www.princessauto.com/en/13-s...t/PA0008256430

Install Videos / Corner shaping
https://www.trimlight.com/installvideos


*LED CONTROL & POWER SUPPLY*

*Dig-Uno Wifi LED Controller – uses WLED.app on Google Play or Apple App Store.*
https://quinled.info/pre-assembled-quinled-dig-uno/

*MEAN WELL LRS-150-12 150W 12V 12.5 Amp Enclosed Switchable Power Supply (Might be undersized on Amps for me)*
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*Junction Box ABS Plastic Dustproof 8x8x3 size*
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*VARIOUS ADDITIONAL PARTS*
Various Conduit pieces from Home Depot 
Shrink sleeves
Solder
Flux
Electrical tape
Lumex 
Wire clamp anchors

----------


## mr2mike

ATTACHED PHOTOS

Progress:

Corner piece on:


Side of house on and tested:


End of the LEDs still hanging as I needed to solder the power injection point in there.


Wifi Controller and power supply testing:

----------


## mr2mike

Next part was the step down. Had to cut the LED line and solder wires to achieve this. 


Close up and am going back to anchor the lumex covered wires for a cleaner look:

----------


## mr2mike

Reserved for more photos

----------


## DonJuan

I'm gonna rep you so hard

----------


## Thaco

Cool build, i'll have to look in to that place for the J trim for my 2nd floor, i just used off the shelf J trim from Home depot, and it was just barely wide enough for the pixels

just a note to save costs a bit, a computer PSU works great, very easy to modify for use as a bench supply for projects like this, and they get constantly thrown away. Also i put the whole thing on a smart plug so i can power cycle it if needed, occasionally this is needed if wierd stuff happens and it makes it a whole lot easier depending on where you mount the PSU/Controller


And a note for anybody that wants white, find an RGBW (cool or warm) or RGBWW (cool and warm which can be mixed) strip, the RGB cant really simulate whites very well

----------


## gretz

Holy Jeeze…. Makes my whole flood light in the front yard look mildly less impressive 

Nice work man

----------


## mr2mike

Thanks guys!

Yeah Thaco makes some good points above. I'm willing to offer advice or clarify any questions.

Definitely look into the wider J channel, helped a lot and not that much more costly than HD.
At first, a place that does custom bends had me quoted for $500+.

Pushing in those leds on the ground would be preferred and find a way to get them all hanging at once. Had a few different new ideas for getting it all in place.
Boom lift would help a ton.

@gretz
 When this is 100% done I'll probably get bored and start dialing in the efoil build and parts list.

----------


## Thaco

> Thanks guys!
> 
> Yeah Thaco makes some good points above. I'm willing to offer advice or clarify any questions.
> 
> Definitely look into the wider J channel, helped a lot and not that much more costly than HD.
> At first, a place that does custom bends had me quoted for $500+.
> 
> Pushing in those leds on the ground would be preferred and find a way to get them all hanging at once. Had a few different new ideas for getting it all in place.
> Boom lift would help a ton.
> ...



When i did my lower section, i just cut the strings off wherever the trim piece ended and added connectors on, that way i can easily drop one whole section if needed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm gonna rep you so hard



I'm getting hard about the reps I'm gun give...

----------


## ExtraSlow

hey mike, any thoughts, reviews or guidance on the software? Pretty easy with WLED, or how did you find it?

----------


## mr2mike

WLED falls between, idiot proof: Trimlight or Gemstone app and having to program it all yourself.

It's not that well documented but I've been able to get what I want out of it so far.
I have it programmed to turn off and on at certain times.
Presets created for different effects I want. Setup my default pattern. 
Can definitely tell you how to get solid colors or do the patters. 

Future: Figure out how to control single led by single led but that appears to be needing programming.
Figure. Out a random light show at specific times over Xmas. Say a new pattern every hour or something.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Next question, how much for MR2MIKECO to install this system on my 2-story house?

----------


## Swank

More than you can afford pal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Probably $23/foot.

----------


## jwslam

> More than you can afford pal.



Art room entry included?

----------


## DonJuan

> Next question, how much for MR2MIKECO to install this system on my 2-story house?



This is also my question, as I don't like ladders or heights.

----------


## Swank

> Art room entry included?



Unaffordable.

----------


## mr2mike

> This is also my question, as I don't like ladders or heights.



QUOTE would be with Boom lift. No way I'd do a second floor without it. Unfortunately, Energy companies are swamped so my day job is pretty busy. Ask again at break up.

----------


## mr2mike

> Art room entry included?



This guy art rooms.
https://youtube.com/shorts/9jbFXjlCrG0?feature=share

----------


## mr2mike

I think I'm too underpowered for the cold weather. Anything in the -20, range, the LED's flash on and off on initial start up for a minute. Then it warms up and works. Seems to be the Wifi card not liking the cold.
Options, run constant 5v to Wifi card via usb-c or increase the amperage with new power supply and a larger utility box to hold it all.
Damn, I thought I had a nice compact unit.

----------


## SJW

> I think I'm too underpowered for the cold weather. Anything in the -20, range, the LED's flash on and off on initial start up for a minute. Then it warms up and works. Seems to be the Wifi card not liking the cold.
> Options, run constant 5v to Wifi card via usb-c or increase the amperage with new power supply and a larger utility box to hold it all.
> Damn, I thought I had a nice compact unit.



Moarrrr powahhhhhhh.


Wire in a 12V incandescent light bulb to warm the box.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Wire in a 12V incandescent light bulb to warm the box.



That's what I was going to suggest to try first too

----------


## ExtraSlow

He's already short amperage.

----------


## SJW

Made a jig for drilling 2” spacing on j channel. Going to try on vinyl first. Then move to aluminum later.

----------


## vengie

Do you pronounce it aluminum, or aluminum?

----------


## SJW

> Do you pronounce it aluminum, or aluminum?



Yes

----------


## ExtraSlow

Aluminium

----------


## mr2mike

> Made a jig for drilling 2” spacing on j channel. Going to try on vinyl first. Then move to aluminum later.



Nice! That will work and the channel will slide easily against that plastic.

----------


## TurboMedic

Anyone with Gemstone lights that can maybe answer a question for me......

We have 2 devices controlling the lights, mine and my wifes phone. She can't see the zones I've made, or any of my custom patterns, she can only see the timer. This leads me to believe that that information is stored locally on the phone, not on the controller (and the timer is on the controller, because it obviously operates independently)

I just want to make sure I'm not doing something wrong, so anyone else with them have the same behaviour?

Thanks

----------

